# Dreht es sich oder dreht es sich nicht 1X



## DER SCHWERE (4 Juli 2012)

Schaut mal hin, dreht sich was oder nicht





​


----------



## Q (4 Juli 2012)

:crazy: cooles Ding :thumbup:


----------



## redfive (4 Juli 2012)

Der is gut!:thumbup:


----------



## LuigiHallodri (4 Juli 2012)

Wenn man ein wenig mit den Augen rollt, verstärkt sich der Effekt. :crazy: 
Danke tolle Sache. :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2012)

optische Täuschung


----------



## comatron (6 Juli 2012)

Bei mir dreht sich nichts ! Wie lange habe ich noch ?


----------



## neman64 (6 Juli 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> optische Täuschung



Ja hast du recht


----------

